# Safety: gloves or no gloves?



## Choupinette (Jul 22, 2013)

I was thinking of using gloves to do woodworking using a router. I wanted to use those gardening gloves like the guy has in this video (go to the end to see what I mean):






And NO, I don't plan to do what he does, but I like having that extra "grip" that the gloves can give though.

So is that a good idea or not?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Bad idea.


----------



## Choupinette (Jul 22, 2013)

I didn't realize that the machinery could hook up the glove and pull your hand. I thought that the glove would get ripped, that's all. OK, so the gloves will come off!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Would not take my word as gospel but my first impulse is to say that gloves will increase the safety risk while using a router. You state that this would increase your grip but I could see any excess gloving material getting caught within the bazzillion rpm and causing serious issues with inserted digits…

If gloves are strongly desired I would likely consider latex as this provides mostly conformed gloving and is likely to rip away quickly if the worst case scenario did occur… Look forward to seeing what more experienced individuals have to say, although I can't say I've ever desired to break my feel for what I was doing with the router by wearing gloves…


----------



## mikema (Apr 27, 2011)

Agreed, gloves could turn what would be a minor injury into something far worse. You are better off using proper safety devices as a push block, feather boards, jigs, and so on while keeping your hands away from the spinning bits. In general, gloves near a spinning or moving cutter I consider to be a bad idea. There are far better safety devices out there to keep your fingers and hands safe.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

gloves won't protect your hands from anything more than the slip of a hand tool; with anything with a motor they are a big safety risk; will quickly pull your fingers into the spinny bit. As well, I've found gloves impede my proprioception which also increases my risk of touching what I shouldn't.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

Good call on the no gloves. The only time I wear gloves in the wood shop is when I am moving rough cut boards or slabs. I always get a splinter. Other than that the gloves are delegated to metal working area.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I sometimes use tight fitting latex gloves for improved grip when face jointing on the jointer or cutting up pre-finished sheet goods and melamine on the saw.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I use mechanics gloves for handling materials and moving
machinery. I seldom wear them when feeding
material into machinery, just sometimes with the
planer where if your hand gets anywhere near the
moving parts you would be seriously clueless anyway.

I have the nails on my right hand grown out for
playing guitar and the adoption of using gloves in
the shop has improved my success maintaining the
nails considerably.


----------



## Burgels (Jun 10, 2013)

No gloves: http://lumberjocks.com/HerbC/blog/17090


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

pro·pri·o·cep·tion (prpr-spshn)
n.
The unconscious perception of movement and spatial orientation arising from stimuli within the body itself.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/proprioception

Cool. A new word was learned today, thanks Rob!


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

And the word of the day is… Proprioception… Nice


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I would never get my hands that close to a router bit anyways. The only tool that manufacturers typically advise against wearing gloves is a jointer. Use push paddles for grip and safety.

That guys tablesaw technique alone is cringe worthy. 
And I can't say I have ever seen his three-pass method on the sliding miter saw.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

once a tool has a power switch - gloves should come off.

gloves are good for handling materials, or working with handtools in cold weather (freezing metal on skin is painful). but thats where it should end


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a feeling you know what everyone thinks about the gloves and power tools idea, I'm just chiming in to say he MAY be wearing the gloves to hide his artificial fingers. Anyone notice how he made his dadoes? Can you say climb cuts?


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

Never wear gloves with machines. If you have long sleeves even, you'll want them rolled up and well away from anything that moves or spins.


----------



## Choupinette (Jul 22, 2013)

... and long hair, too!

What's a "climb cut"?


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

This is a climbing cut. It minimizes blow out, but can be harder to control. You balance the two, and use it when you can and feel safe


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Christine,

NO GLOVES!

Burgels, thanks for linking to my blog post which describes my incident!

No matter what the equipment, please don't wear gloves while working with machinery that has moving parts…

Herb


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

If you like extra grip, try pine tar… should be some around the shop  and from what I hear it works great until it comes to washing it off… or baseball


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

No gloves. No loose clothing. No jewelry (my own personal violation as I often wear my watch). No ties (what are ties?). Nothing that could in any catch or be grabbed by a rotating bit or blade! I believe these are fundamental warnings contained at the front of every instructional manual for all machinery-so, be sure to fully and completely read your instruction manuals, especially as a newbee!!!


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

If you are in the safety field you will unfortunately see examples of horrific injuries (amputations, fatalities) that have resulted from workers' clothing getting caught in rotating or other mechanical equipment. Gloves and power tools do not go together.


----------



## Choupinette (Jul 22, 2013)

Love all those comments. Very instructive. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

There really are no UNIVERSAL rules.

If one goes to OSHA (who really defines the safety business in the USA) -https://www.osha.gov/doc/outreachtraining/htmlfiles/tools.html

They wil tell you to wear gloves when using powered hand tools twice:
-------------
Appropriate personal protective equipment, e.g., safety goggles, gloves, etc., should be worn due to hazards that may be encountered while using portable power tools and hand tools.

◾Gloves and safety footwear are recommended during use of electric tools. (mainly for electrocution danger)
-----------------------
The basis of all the above is correct- especially the drill press or a lathe.
The video of the original post is a bit horrifying how he cut dadoes without a push stick with his thumb behind the board, but that is not a problem made better or worse by the gloves.

Because I stay away from the blade - I do not see a glove danger using the Miter Saw/chop saw with gloves. I am holding the board with one hand (stationary) and the handle and trigger with the other. No way one gets Pulled in.

I often wear gloves using an angle grinder - whether sculpting a wood seat or sanding/grinding rust off a fender.

I wear bicycle type gloves when removing lug nuts with an impact wrench.

You just have to look at the EXPOSURE your glove could create. E.g. running the lathe it is (should be) OBVIOUS that it is a bad idea to have on gloves - as it there is usually a high likelihood you will touch the spinning bowl.

However -if using an impact wrench to remove rusted nuts off a dually is in my plan… my glove "Pulling me in" is pretty far down the list of risks.

I say if there is a realistic chance that my hand could contact a moving/spinning part…. Then no gloves. (for ME that includes the table saw and planer.
The "if there is a cord - no gloves" crowd - to me is a bit over the top.

Your mileage may vary.
To the OP's point… if there is a *question* about it… then you sort of already know it is risky.


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

no gloves. no sleeves. no loose clothing. no jewelry. 
I have scars but still have fingers…..


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I wouldn't use gloves. They could get caught and pull your hand into the machinery, much better to use push sticks to keep your hands away from spinning blades.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

You can't fix stupid. If you keep your hands out of the line of fire, then you will remain safe. Machines don't care if its gloves or skin they will eat anything close enough to grab.

Gloves on stationary tool are usually a no no. As a union carpenter they are mandated on site at all times. I wear a very well fitting kevlar from ansel with the the black rubber. They fit like second skin. I also use them for chain sawing and using a sawzall. They relieve fatigue from long machine use.


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

Power tools and gloves are a bad idea, make that very bad idea. As for grip, your hands should be free of oils, and rings for that matter. If you have a ring on your finger and cut the finger, you may have to have the ring cut off. When using power tools you should try to make sure that you are not wearing anything that might get caught and pull body parts in. When I was in my teens I was using a chainsaw with my shirt tail out. It got caught in the saw's flywheel, in a flash the saw pull itself right up to my torso. I managed not to get hurt, but for all the years, I never work with my shirttails out.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

If you are aware of the dangers gloves cause, it can be mitigated. Shirts can get caught in a machine, but you still wear them, just not loose and baggy ones. The right glove can be helpful.. I will admit that recently I ran about 1000 lf re-sawing an alder molding. I diffidently chose gloves over working my hands raw. I also took other measures to keep my hands further away from the blade… push sticks and feather boards. I choose a thin leather, tight fitting, mechanix glove.

So I am glad some are pointing out that it is more important to know what failure a glove can cause and mitigate it, than out right say, no gloves ever. With respect.. *HerbC*.. I would never want the to happen to me, and I rarely use gloves at the TS, BS, etc. without respecting what can happen, and taking extra precaution.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

joeyinsouthaustin,

I can only say that I made at least two mistakes which contributed to my "accident."

The first mistake was to work at a repetative task for several hours with minimal breaks. I "zoned" out a bit and did not pay close attention to what I was doing after a while.

The second mistake was wearing gloves while using the table saw. The gloves were good calfskin gloves which fit me well. The back side of the blade (as it was rising from the table) caught the glove on my little finger and as it rotated to the front it pulled my fingers down into the blade. I think if I had not been wearing the glove it would have nicked my little finger but quite well might not have pulled the rest of them into the blade…

But that's all water over the bridge. I certainly wouldn't want it to happen to anyone else and that's why I push a bit hard when warning others.

Herb


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

Holy crap. The guy in that video is a moron. Cross cutting against the fence while wearing gloves and a long sleeve sweatshirt (not rolled up).

Kickback plus amputation at the same time!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

After read all the replies so far the best approach would be to remove all clothing before using any power tools.


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

Gloves are a bad idea but if an increased grip is the reason for wearing gloves, why not try using something like Plasti Dip or a gripping tape on the router handles to increase your grip and at the same time maintain safety.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*HerbC* I am not faulting you for that and encourage you to keep pushing hard. I have read your post before. I want to edit my previous post for clarity. I kinda implies I wear gloves at the table saw and respect what can happen. It should read, and I emphasize this, I try to never wear gloves at the table saw. And for those reading, when I have it is in *exactly* the same situation as herbs accident, long repetitive rip sessions. The set up I described, with the feather boards and tall push stick, was designed to enhance safety and allow me to wear gloves. The feather board is a 90 degree double board, holding to the fence and down to the table. It shields the blade, and the push stick required keeps my hand 2 1/2" from the top of the blade. For the glove to snag, un-like the description of your accident, I have already had a very catastrophic failure. You should know that, even knowing the dangers of gloves, it was your post that brought me to use that set up as SOP for bulk milling, with gloves. And for all others reading, You need to put a *GREAT* deal of thought into a set up, if you intend to wear gloves.


----------



## rfusca (May 9, 2013)

I can say that I had an accident much like HerbC - my finger slipped into the blade from the side like that. Only, because I *wasn't* wearing gloves, I only got a bit of a gash and a huge scare. (Frankly, I wasn't being near safe enough in general, my hand should never have been in a position to slip into the blade like that. Since then, I have much more respect for the TS.)

Definitely no gloves. (And I put the blade guards back on, they only come off when the absolutely must.)


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Joeyinsouthaustin: Thanks for the additional info. Sounds like you have devised a workable solution to the problem. Good to know that learning of my experience prompted you to this innovation.

rfusca: Chris, any injury can be devastating. Glad that you came away with less physical harm and a greater respect for the tool.

Remember, have fun but BE CAREFUL!

Herb


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to Lumber Jocks. I've met some wonderful here. It has become a bit of an extended family.

Christine, I do most of my routing on a router table. I always use a foot pedal to turn it on and off-just like a sewing machine. That said you can still get hurt by a spinning bit. It only takes one nice chunk out of your finger to remind you to never brush away the saw dust while the bit is still spinning. Even if you don't want to invest in a router table, it isn't that difficult to build one. If you have the space, I would highly recommend doing so. 
Best of luck to you.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, the glove issue. Don't do it! If the vibrational stress is an issue, you can buy anti-vibration gloves, which are padded and leave the thumb and fingers exposed, like some sport gloves. I use those when I'm using a grinder or doing a lot sanding. For the most part, gloves or long sleeved shirts will probably create a problem. Again a router table would certainly help.


----------



## Choupinette (Jul 22, 2013)

cathyb: Yes, I did get a router table (see my blog entry about it to see the photos). It is sort of new, the gentleman who made it did not finish it. I made my first cut yesterday (yay!), and I prepared everything very, very carefully, and no, no gloves … I really like the foot pedal idea. I was thinking of buying one of those switches that you can hit with your knee if you need to, but the foot pedal is even better.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOO GLOVES!!!!!!!!! Or other loose clothing or long hair or jewelry PERIOD! If you want to see what happens just take a small rag and toss it into a rotating drill bit then multiply that by xxxxx for a router or table saw with 1 to 5 horse power or lathe or or or or or.
MIKE
Now do I have to repeat myself????


----------



## debianlinux (Jul 27, 2013)

I wear a single glove when operating several clamps and driving lots of screws because otherwise I end up with a blister or three. I would never even conceive of wearing gloves for router work.


----------



## Nurseman (Feb 11, 2013)

I am a registered nurse and I work in the operating room of a busy rural hospital. We are constantly seeing woodworkers (of which I am one) coming in the the operating room to either have fingers or hands either amputated or repaired following accidents in the workshop. The choice of wearing gloves has to be carefully made, and no I don't wear gloves all the time but I do sometimes. It just depends on how great a risk I perceive there to be. Yes, I do use push sticks, feather boards etc, but accidents do happen. 
I would think that it would be better to have a glove dripped to shreds rather than my finger or hand. 
Having said all of the above, I cannot recall ever seeing an injury due to a hand or finger being caught in a router. The vast majority of injuries are due to table saws and circular saws
My advice? If your hand is going to be in close proximity to an unguarded high speed rotating tool…..wear a thick leather glove.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Well I don't have long hair. I do wear clothes which include proper PPE. Sometimes that includes gloves at equipment. Mtenterprises I guess you will have to repeat yourself but I hope you don't! Suggesting that someone attempt something dangerous! ALL the examples given are of what happened when something went wrong! Of course if you don't wear the gloves the glove wont get caught in the tool. Those who say their injury would have been less if they hadn't been wearing gloves is also a subjective determination. I was completely clothed and wearing a wedding ring when I lost the tip of my finger. I was checking the tension on a timing belt when someone decided to start the vehicle. I was buying the car for my wife. From this I can surely see that mechanics should be single. cant you! As some have said appropriate safety measures are ALWAYS required. If you are getting close enough for a glove to get caught or stuck or anything you are just too close plain and simple gloved or not. If you think you are invincible because you are wearing any safety equipment you need to rethink your position. If you do a repetitive task so long that you loose your respect for what you are doing who's fault is that! If your dumb enough to trust someone in the drivers seat with the keys when you are checking belts and hoses…...er….um….blame something else? No I was at fault. Anything can be dangerous in the wrong place or being used incorrectly. Gloves are a good piece of PPE. Used in the right way for the right purposes. Do extra precautions need to be made if being used around certain things. Of course! To say that something shouldn't be used because one has been hurt while wearing them is a little far fetched. ALL injuries are the operators fault! Not the machine. not the cutting tool. not the hammer, screwdriver or chisel. It all boils down to a persons ability to properly prepare for the task at hand.

I have been using a drill press since I was five, turning since i was seven and celebrated my tenth birthday using a table saw for the first time. I am 53 I have had my fair share of visits to the emergency room. Not one for injury on shop equipment. I still count my blessings, all nine and three quarters of them, and tell stories of things i have done that I will never do again. I do take the time to evaluate risk every time I prepare to turn on a machine. I wear gloves when necessary.
Just for the enjoyment of your criticism I had to include this


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Gloves are for welders. I only wear the left when I MIG and TIG. Sure- you'll get calloused up. Just treat your hands like a woman does her feet. Debride, wash, moisturize.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Nope, I won't repeat myself, why should I the words are up above anyone can read them again and again. But horror stories I have many of. Stories of what happened to other people, people working near me or in the same shop or even back in school. The smartest thing to do is learn from others mistakes especially when the outcome is rather gruesome and I'm sure you wouldn't want it happening to you.
MIKE


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

No gloves when using cutting tools. Period.


----------



## Choupinette (Jul 22, 2013)

What I get from the postings, is that apart from the "no-glove" rule, the first rule is "pay attention" ... ALL the time … I understand how easy it is to get distracted and not focus anymore though. It takes tremendous awareness to be focused all the time.


----------



## cabbie (Dec 29, 2012)

DEFINITELY-NO GLOVES!!
I've got two "tapered" fingers to prove the total dumbness of wearing gloves while at a motorized machine. My plastic surgeon did a great job, but I would have much preferred to not have to get to know him at all.
I was working doing some jointing work with logs on a sled on my table saw. Working with the gnarly logs was tough on the hands, so I put on a set of leather work gloves. It worked well until I reached across the blade to clear a piece of trim scrap, and when I drew my hand back the glove got caught by the blade, pulling my hand into the blade and throwing it down at approx. 200mph onto the cast iron saw table.
That was the beginning on about 3 or 4 months of doctors visits, skin grafts, and hand re-hab.
Gloves sound like a good idea--they're NOT!!
Take it from a "veteran".
Stay well.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

It never a good idea to reach across the blade with or with out gloves. I always use my push stick of something similar to clear cut offs from near the blade.


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

Recently upgraded equipment from home/contractor level to professional. Had I not been gifted a Delta Cabinet saw it would have been a SawStop. It pays back on first occasion. If you have problems with allergies or strong reactions to slivers by all means find very thin non-allergenic glove Vinyl or other weak disposable type. (I have cut the cuff off on some vinyl gloves.) I recommend two things for all in my shop: Eyes, Ears, shoes, clothing buttoned and tucked, N-95 dustmask if sanding, sawing or sweeping. And a safety checkout for all-experience level, activity, power tools and edge tools. And emergency procedures.

I still have learning to do-- three ER trips last 2 Years. Snapped Bandsaw blade got out of the guards 4 stiches, carving tools insufficiently secured - no stiches but a mess. Finally, using #1 1" carving gouge to remove glue and finish points, this 2-bevel gouge slipped over the points and left 2" cut through single knit ballistic weave safety gloves. Squirting blood, not helped by blood thinners, direct pressure and quickride to hospital. Cut in the meat part of thumb, hit a branch of ulnar artery, missed tenons, muscle strands and connective tissue. Everything handled by ER staff. Best part is scar nearly matches scars from carpal tunnel release surgery. The embarassment was far greater than going through a safety check list for ME each time I go to the shop.

Work Safely.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Router - no gloves for me. But I do sometimes use TIGHT grippy gloves when handling smooth hardwoods on the table saw - they give me a margin of added safety via better wood handling/control, IMO.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I just come across this thread and notice that some do use gloves for one reason or another. I want to emphasize; Never wear gloves of any kind around rotating machinery. Besides getting caught, gloves eliminate tactile sensations in the finger tips, so necessary for good control. I see food workers wearing plastic gloves, something I don't care for. They should keep their hands clean. Even with gloves, they touch surfaces that may be un-sanitary and that gets transmitted to the food anyway. Chefs who prepare food in restaurants don't use gloves. They need the tactile sensation when slicing with sharp knives. Obviously public health thinks this protects the public, but maybe not as much as they think. Just my 2¢ worth.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

"Chefs who prepare food in restaurants don't use gloves."

This is simply not true, Chefs routinely use a variety of gloves for increased grip and safety.. there is a large selection of chain, kevlar, cotton, and other designed just for cutting. In fact they are required in most large restaurants, and in the meat cutting industry. I do agree that a clean hand is better than those silly plastic gloves however. And cleaning your cutting glove is a must. Many come with color coded sleeves to prevent cross contamination.

As far as gloves around rotary tools… I already posted my thoughts on this, and in general it is not a good idea.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

If you want more grip on your router or other tools, you might want to try using anti-skid tape. I've found at numerous stores in various sizes. I've used in a variety of applications. I even have a piece on the front of my 1911. It's made for a much more secure grip. You might have to cut it down to fit some of those tight areas.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

No gloves- period! I never wear gloves when operating any type of power equipment.

I sold restaurant supplies and equipment for several years and I don't recall seeing a chef use gloves. They would spend half their time changing gloves from working with meat, veggies, fruit, etc. Easier to thoroughly wash the hands.


----------



## cdbetterley (Sep 26, 2013)

No gloves or rings and no loose, baggy sleeves either! Always wear safety glasses! Gloves have their place at any job but not around rotatory power tools, the one exception are grinders. The company that I work for likes to show safety presentations on things to wear and not wear while working to make us VERY aware of the dangers. Lets just say that it is very gross seeing pictures of people with mangled or missing body parts and rotatory power tools with said body parts in, on and around them. I've had to turn my head a few times and I've heard people getting sick but it brings home that you need to follow safety guidelines, take no shortcut and use the right tool for the job. If you aren't trained to use a tool, if possible get the training. Ask to step into someone else's shop and let them show you how that kind of tool works. Failing that, google "how to use an (insert tool name)" and watch a few videos. Any correct training is better than none!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Of course, we should always practice safe procedures in the workshop, but all (or at least most) of us get careless even when being very aware of the danger. I suffered a fairly minor cut on my table saw when I struck my finger in the blade just before the blade stopped spinning when reaching for a peace of wood-because it was almost stopped it was a minor cut). If you had asked me if I was being safe right before that, I would have answered, "of course." I know am much more aware of never reaching before the blade is completely stopped.

One of the problem with gloves with rotating tools is that we are not as aware of the outside dimensions of the gloves as we are of our hands, so it is easier to get the gloves caught in something that our fingers would be clear of, and then the gloves yank your hands further in. I use tight-fitting work gloves when handling rough wood or carrying big sheets of plywood, but not when using power tools (although I might with a circular saw (seems hard to see where gloves and blade would come into contact).


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Not to get to big a bee in my bonnet. Here are some samples. And the specifics: OSHA does not require these gloves for food handlers, but does suggest them, and in some cases has enforced their use. In my personal experience (11 years with brinker int. and 2 with wild oats meat dpt. prior to my current career) Most large grocery chains, meat processors, and restaurant chains do require them. The cloth variety in the last picture are quite helpful in adding grip when handling slippery raw foods. However, the large knit and strong threads would be DISASTROUS if caught in a spinning blade. Note the color coded band on the second, and third picture. These match the color coded cutting boards that are currently required in most restaurants to help prevent cross contamination. I know many who don't use them, especially high end and sushi chefs, just had a little free time and too much coffee!!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Gloves = bad idea, worse on something like a radial arm saw that an router, but still bad idea. For extra grip I use a push block, or push stick with replaceable rubber pads. I'd rather get hit with two halves of a push stick that got tangled up with a blade than one half of a finger.


----------



## jacobwilson8 (Oct 29, 2013)

Try using a thicker Glover with a thick rubber layer may be that would help you from getting any injuries plus it would help you getting an extra grip while holding or doing any activities.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't even think about it. Bad idea. Dangerous. You might as well wear a tie while working at the lathe, or wear a dangly watch or bracelet at the table saw.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't thing that you should ever wear, gloves, jewelry, or loose clothing around machinery like woodworking equipment. Even long dangling hair can be a problem.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

*Even long dangling hair can be a problem.*

This is less of a problem than it used to be.

I am a firefighter. We wear gloves on all emergency scenes. This is for thermal protection and protection against broken glass and sharp metal. We have to operate saws and extrication equipment wearing gloves and I have become very comfortable operating tools with them.

That said, I *NEVER *wear them while operating woodworking tools. No broken glass in the shop. The only sharp metal is the skinny end of the chisel.

BJ


----------



## Henry6 (Nov 6, 2012)

Safety is much better, There is no harm in wearing gloves when you know that you are gonna be saved from it or its just a precaution from the forecasted harm.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

huh?


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Pintodeluxe, glad you mentioned the three stroke method on the miter saw. I have never owned one, so "You know nothing, Jon Snow" really applies to me, but I have never seen that before. And his table saw method,,, lets just say, in my opinion someday he is going to only need one glove!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

No gloves or rings. Roll yours leaves up to. 
My two cents


----------



## JeredAllcock (Dec 8, 2013)

The only 2 times I every wear gloves are:

Sometimes taking deliveries of timber to put in the rack (rarely though), and nitrile gloves for finishing or using chemicals!
I never wear them while doing anything with machines, that's what my callouses are for! If you need more grip you could always wet your hands a bit (I spit in mine!)


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

Those wonderful fingers of yours were meant to feel every twitch and vibration to let you guide the piece in a perfect cut. And if you get close enough to cut, the gloves won't do you a bit of good. So ironically, trying to protect them you'll have troubles making good cuts and make even bigger ones in your hands.

Just be sober and pay attention. You're better off.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I only wear glove when running a chainsaw, any tools in my shop = no gloves. Whatever the material it's hanging off your hands, even the slightest bit could get caught in something, even a trim router would do serious damage with nothing more than the inertia it is carrying even with a small bit, probably wouldn't rip your hand off like a radial arm saw, drill press or lathe could, but you'd certainly end up in the emergency room to have something stitched up, bandaged or otherwise repaired.


----------

